# Railway odds and ends...



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Rail cars waiting to load grain


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

End of the line


----------



## distant.star (Oct 28, 2014)

.
*Bourbon & Creosote*








*Frosty Rails*


----------



## westr70 (Oct 29, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> *Bourbon & Creosote*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 29, 2014)

Found on a hike in Moab, UT



Moab, UT by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 29, 2014)

Railroads and photography... they just seem to go together.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2014)

Train at inland grain terminal


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Railroads and photography... they just seem to go together.




How true!


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Grain car. I boosted the saturation a bit and added a bit of brocade just for the heck of it.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 30, 2014)

.
One of my graffiti favorites...


*Freight Bums*


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't approve of graffiti, but there are some really talented people tagging out there. Too bad they couldn't exercise their talents without damaging other peoples' property. Still, I'm fascinated by the railway car as canvas.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 30, 2014)

.
I don't approve or disapprove of tagging rail cars. If the rail companies actually saw it as damage, they would put the necessary resources into stopping it. They obviously care very little.

For me, I get to shoot it almost every day as a train comes right past my home here. I've got a gallery with 1600 rail pictures, almost all graffiti.

The guys running the local train got so curious eventually they stopped the train one day and asked me why I was taking the pictures all the time. When I told them it was for the graffiti they said, "Oh, well we'll have to get you some better cars."


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't approve or disapprove of tagging rail cars. If the rail companies actually saw it as damage, they would put the necessary resources into stopping it. They obviously care very little.
> 
> For me, I get to shoot it almost every day as a train comes right past my home here. I've got a gallery with 1600 rail pictures, almost all graffiti.
> ...



The railway companies may or may not care. To me that's irrelevant. Defacing others' property without their permission is simply wrong in my view. However, I've said enough about it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi distant.star. 
Really like this shot, something about the colours, particularly the red from the bourbon where it hits the rust on the rails. Lovely. 

Cheers, Graham. 



distant.star said:


> .
> *Bourbon & Creosote*


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> The railway companies may or may not care. To me that's irrelevant. Defacing others' property without their permission is simply wrong in my view.



I agree.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> *Bourbon & Creosote*
> 
> 
> ...




Love the bourbon on the tracks


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Vignettes


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

I have to admit that I am not getting the "Bourbon & Creosote" composition. Does it have another meaning or context?


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

1. Goose resting under railway bridge
2. Cloud over grain car
3. Literate


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 30, 2014)

Kaaterskill Railroad by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I have to admit that I am not getting the "Bourbon & Creosote" composition. Does it have another meaning or context?



I'm not sure what's to get or not get, but agree with others that it's a nice image. IMHO, it would have been better without such a busy / unattractive background (houses & power lines / poles).


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Oct 30, 2014)

First published in Lenswork Extended #78, and then in the Center for Fine Art Photography's Showcase #3 -



Brooklyn Roundhouse - in Sepia by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr

From a recent trip into the countryside of France ->



Steam Power ~ Longueville Roundhouse ~ AJECTA by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that I am not getting the "Bourbon & Creosote" composition. Does it have another meaning or context?
> ...



It is a nice image. I was just wondering if it had a double meaning or some context outside the image.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Various


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

Railway siding in the mountains


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> First published in Lenswork Extended #78, and then in the Center for Fine Art Photography's Showcase #3 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really nice work!


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

Details of railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

Various


----------



## distant.star (Nov 1, 2014)

.
*Daylight Night Train*


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2014)

Two perspectives


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 5, 2014)

My best railroad image. 5D2 with 24-105L.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 5, 2014)

I love this subject, so here are two more -

SP4449 starting her first run of the day. I was one of only a few people to slip down the icy hill to watch 'er light off.



Holiday Express - 2008 by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr

X197 inside a roundhouse that was torn down and replaced with a parking lot for piggy-backed container storage. :-\



Steamlocomotive - X197 (tone mapped) by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> My best railroad image. 5D2 with 24-105L.




Very well done! Excellent.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> I love this subject, so here are two more -
> 
> SP4449 starting her first run of the day. I was one of only a few people to slip down the icy hill to watch 'er light off.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

Flock of pigeons flying over railway tracks


----------



## Brymills (Nov 5, 2014)

It'll buff out....


----------



## tolusina (Nov 5, 2014)

Cantenaries.

Henry Ford's electric railway, 1927 - 1930.
http://detroit1701.org/Henry%20Ford%27s%20Electric%20Railroad.html

Sorry the pp is so bad, they were shot jpg prior to my raw days.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi tolusina. 
Nice pictures, thanks for a very informative link. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tolusina said:


> Cantenaries.
> 
> Henry Ford's electric railway, 1927 - 1930.
> http://detroit1701.org/Henry%20Ford%27s%20Electric%20Railroad.html
> ...


----------



## tolusina (Nov 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> ........Nice pictures, thanks for a very informative link......


Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2014)

Railway bridge over the South Saskatchewan River a couple of days ago.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

1. Stairway leading to the top of railway bridge
2. Snow covered tracks on railway bridge


----------



## distant.star (Nov 12, 2014)

.
*Conductor Paraphernalia*


----------



## tolusina (Nov 12, 2014)

California State Railroad Museum, Sacramento, CA

http://www.csrmf.org/


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Railway track


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Oilfield pipe on flatbed car


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> Very nice, indeed! I really like steam engines. We have only diesels here and that's been the case since I was a small boy (and I'm by no means a spring chicken). There's just something about steam that impresses itself on my senses in a way the diesel doesn't.



It is getting harder and harder to find steamers these days outside a museum... and even finding a steam museum close by is getting harder. :'(

The museum up in Baltimore, MD is nice.. despite being in Baltimore that is. ;D


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Graffiti


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Flatbed car loaded with oilfield pipe.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Railcars by inland grain terminal.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots. 
Some of these graffitists are quite talented, if only they would refrain from defacing private (public) property. I would think some of them could make money from their talent. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Graffiti


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shots.
> Some of these graffitists are quite talented, if only they would refrain from defacing private (public) property. I would think some of them could make money from their talent.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yes, there is some real talent out there. It is indeed too bad that they don't exercise their abilities in a less destructive way.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that I am not getting the "Bourbon & Creosote" composition. Does it have another meaning or context?
> ...



Ditto. Great colors, neat shot but I immediately wanted the background gone. I suspect this was merely a quick fun experiment shot before the bottle was "less full".


----------



## distant.star (Nov 14, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Ditto. Great colors, neat shot but I immediately wanted the background gone. I suspect this was merely a quick fun experiment shot before the bottle was "less full".



Rusty, you are essentially correct.

I had recently gotten a Powershot A1200, Canon's bottom-of-the-line P&S camera. I was looking for a few test shots. The bourbon was there, the light was right, etc. It's a jpg sooc so processing a RAW file wasn't possible. That camera doesn't do RAW, by the way.

As for the background, there's a point. It's a contrast to the elegant, seductive packaging of a product that has the power to destroy lives. I don't want to get into an argument about responsible use of legal drugs, etc. The point is the sophistication of marketing in contrast to the gritty reality of a world where such products often live.

I took a few shots in a liquor store a while back, and I was astounded at the lushness of the presentation of these products. I know the guy who owns the store, and and said to him, "It's a good thing I don't drink. If I did, I wouldn't know where to stop given how amazing they make this stuff look."

Here's an example of what I saw in that store...


----------



## distant.star (Nov 14, 2014)

.
And now, back to railroad pictures...

Since the snow is making a comeback in the northern climes...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi distant.star. 
I like this shot, but it did just cross my mind how it might look in B&W as so much of it is already black or white? 

Cheers, Graham. 



distant.star said:


> .
> And now, back to railroad pictures...
> 
> Since the snow is making a comeback in the northern climes...


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> And now, back to railroad pictures...
> 
> Since the snow is making a comeback in the northern climes...



I really like this shot. Nicely done distant.star.


----------



## hgraf (Nov 16, 2014)

With winter coming I thought this might be appropriate...

http://www.herbgraf.com/2014/03/06/entering-the-analog-world-developing-your-own-film-part-3/


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I want to contribute but my 8MP jpg images are too large to even upload one.  (And I don't have time to export smaller ones.)

So here are a few links to see some on zenfolio. These are pics of a scout trip we took last year to see the TX State Railroad. Enjoy!

http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/txrr#h19cc6fd5
http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/txrr#hfb57fb4
http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/txrr#h18655b0e
http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/txrr#h121f670e
http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/txrr#h370a3b1d
http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/txrr#h3feebbf6


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2014)

Hopper cars in fog


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2014)

Wheel stops and warning sign at end of tracks


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2014)

I had posted this previously but have adjusted the white balance a bit, removed the original and reposted. Wheel stop at end of railway line.


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2014)

Various


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2014)

Various


----------



## Pookie (Dec 19, 2014)

Capitola's Rusted Rails...


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Oilfield pipe lying beside railway track


----------



## Tinky (Dec 20, 2014)

Not photos, but shot on a 600D and 7D.

This was an insert VT I shot for the Young Scot Awards, broadcast in Scotland in March 2013

http://youtu.be/P9EZIzkygb0


----------



## Mikeymb (Dec 20, 2014)

Skagway Alaska - White Pass and Yukon Railroad - Canadian and U.S. Class II 3 ft narrow gauge railroad - A great ride


----------



## MonkeyB (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Photo282 (Dec 20, 2014)

Harry Potter Train


----------



## Photo282 (Dec 20, 2014)

Harry Potter Train


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

Railway in fog. Had posted this earlier but felt it needed a better job in post processing, so I deleted it and reposted.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 3, 2015)

Stills taken alongside the video I linked to earlier, all at the Bo'ness Steam Railway Preservation Society


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Stills taken alongside the video I linked to earlier, all at the Bo'ness Steam Railway Preservation Society




Nice.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like the Coast Starlight in Socal. Nice.


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

The Bridge of River Kwai, World War II, Thailand

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_on_the_River_Kwai

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

The Bridge of River Kwai, World War II, Thailand

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_on_the_River_Kwai

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Tinky (Jan 3, 2015)

I had the great pleasure to record an interview with Alistair Urquhart, author of 'The Forgotton Highlander', recounting his time as a PoW slave, building this railway, I subsequently read his best selling book, and of how the PoWs conspired to compromise their work in defiance. I don't know if I would feel safe crossing the bridge.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I had the great pleasure to record an interview with Alistair Urquhart, author of 'The Forgotton Highlander', recounting his time as a PoW slave, building this railway, I subsequently read his best selling book, and of how the PoWs conspired to compromise their work in defiance. I don't know if I would feel safe crossing the bridge.



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend Mr. Tinky.
You are Lucky man to create history of Mr. Urquhart---Yes, Sir, With in a week, I will post the Photos of The Cemetery and The the POWs Camps in this Karnchana Buree, The Bridge of River Kwai for our friends to see.
Happy New Year 2015, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Tinky (Jan 4, 2015)

happy new year to you too sir, different times back then.
i'll dig the video clip out and post it, very interesting man, still ballroom dances at the age of 95.

EDIT. the video link for Surapon, this dates from May 2010: http://youtu.be/DAPOHEjFY9k


----------



## spandau (Jan 4, 2015)

This rail trestle was used to carry passengers and freight in and out of town. Our town was the end of the line for the Sierra Railroad until 1962. The railroad was used for many years in movies and TV shows such as "Unforgiven" "Little House of the Prairie" "Petticoat Junction" etc.


----------



## sdrose (Jan 4, 2015)

Here are 2 photos of steam trains from Essex, Connecticut (USA). The black and white image I took in 2013- driving by the station, and I saw the steam engine there just wanting to have a photo taken, so I turned hard right into the lot (VERY hard right), took out my 7d, and snapped this image that I just love. The color image was from just last month. I found a great (safe) location next to the rails where I was at the level of the engineer. Looks like people line up to get that spot and photograph when the engine comes through. We had just taken the Santa Special train ride before and I saw the location as we went through, and I had to find it and grab a photo!

Happy New Year!!
-dave


----------



## PCM-madison (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghost town in the Nevada desert near Death Valley.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 4, 2015)

spandau said:


> This rail trestle was used to carry passengers and freight in and out of town. Our town was the end of the line for the Sierra Railroad until 1962. The railroad was used for many years in movies and TV shows such as "Unforgiven" "Little House of the Prairie" "Petticoat Junction" etc.



That is really cool looking!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 4, 2015)

Elk flee the Grand Canyon railroad departing from Grand Canyon village on New Years Eve 2014.
5D3 with 24-105 L.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Jan 4, 2015)

Meanwhile, somewhere in France ->



Steam Power ~ Longueville Roundhouse ~ AJECTA by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr



Steam Power ~ Longueville Roundhouse ~ AJECTA by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> happy new year to you too sir, different times back then.
> i'll dig the video clip out and post it, very interesting man, still ballroom dances at the age of 95.
> 
> EDIT. the video link for Surapon, this dates from May 2010: http://youtu.be/DAPOHEjFY9k



WOW, WOW, WOW = Great Job, Dear Friend Mr. Tinky.
May I Share your Great Video in my Facebook ?---Please. I want to share to the world that We lost many of Our HEROs, The British Soldiers in this War Labor Camp with No Humanity at all. Yes, to night, I will watch my Blueray " Bridge of River Kwai movie again.
Now , in this moment, I do my post processing of my 12 years old of the album of The Bridge of River Kwai, and Will post on this CR with in 12 hours.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Jan 8, 2015)

It was a cold day.


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> I don't approve of graffiti, but there are some really talented people tagging out there. Too bad they couldn't exercise their talents without damaging other peoples' property. Still, I'm fascinated by the railway car as canvas.



I agree about some of the talent! I have tons of photos of graffiti and some even go as far as to not cover any of the actual cars info needed to identify the car.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2015)

At sunrise


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

Loading grain at sunrise


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

Early morning sun over railway tracks.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> Elk flee the Grand Canyon railroad departing from Grand Canyon village on New Years Eve 2014.
> 5D3 with 24-105 L.




Really nice shot!


----------



## candyman (Jan 15, 2015)

dpc said:


> Early morning sun over railway tracks.




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Early morning sun over railway tracks.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 16, 2015)

I know US railways are odd (i.e. not like british ones ;D) but are any electrified?

You can't get anywhere near as close to most UK lines as in many of the US shots, but then you'd be mad to with either overhead or surface power all over the place.

i.e. clapham junction:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/01/Clapham_Junction_railway_station_MMB_03_458XXX_458XXX_450XXX_377XXX_377XXX_455XXX_455XXX_455XXX.jpg


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 16, 2015)

The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 16, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Also beautiful!


----------



## andarx (Jan 16, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


I like them both, the second one is my favourite


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Candyman and andarx!

Here is another one 




It's Not Always Rainbows and Butterflies. by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Jan 16, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> Thanks Candyman and andarx!
> 
> Here is another one
> 
> ...


Hey, this one is my new fav


----------



## andarx (Jan 16, 2015)

Tracks compressed with 100-400 at 400mm


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

The local rail line this morning just after the break of dawn.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> I know US railways are odd (i.e. not like british ones ;D) but are any electrified?
> 
> You can't get anywhere near as close to most UK lines as in many of the US shots, but then you'd be mad to with either overhead or surface power all over the place.
> 
> ...




I imagine our rail lines in Canada are pretty much as you'd find in the U.S. None are electrified as far as I know.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



I really like all your shots. Nice work!


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

First peep of dawn this morning over local railway tracks.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 16, 2015)

dpc said:


> First peep of dawn this morning over local railway tracks.


Gotta love it when you catch a sky like that, especially at a pre-planned location.
Nice.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

1. Inland grain terminal just after dawn this morning.
2. Hopper cars awaiting their loads of grain at dawn this morning.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

Canadian National diesel at dawn. It was shunting back and forth getting ready to hook onto some hopper cars full of grain.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

1. This fenced in area isn't actually associated with the railway, although you can see rail cars in the background. The area was originally occupied by a bulk fuel dealer who relocated and left the fence behind. I'd posted this earlier today but wasn't satisfied with the post processing I did, so I removed it and reposted. It's less vibrant this way but I think it's a somewhat better picture.
2. A load of oilfield pipe waiting beside the railway track after being offloaded from flatbed cars. I had also posted this earlier. Again I was unsatisfied with it, so I did more work on it and reposted. I think this works better although the picture isn't quite as vibrant as the original. I had trouble with the white balance.


----------



## 300D (Jan 16, 2015)

One from Peterborough 'UK' preserved railway, taken in 2009 with my old 300D and some very cold fingers.


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2015)

300D said:


> One from Peterborough 'UK' preserved railway, taken in 2009 with my old 300D and some very cold fingers.




Nice shot!


----------



## candyman (Jan 16, 2015)

dpc said:


> 300D said:
> 
> 
> > One from Peterborough 'UK' preserved railway, taken in 2009 with my old 300D and some very cold fingers.
> ...



Agree
very nice


----------



## 300D (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you dpc and candyman.

The memory is the important part of this picture. I was starting to recover my health after a pretty wretched 6 years of illness, and remember suddenly feeling very alive taking this photograph. I realise that the image quality could be better but we all have to start somewhere. The only lens that I had at that time was an old Sigma 28 to 300 zoom and the image was also cropped. But this was the moment that I picked up a camera again and felt excited about it.


----------



## triggermike (Jan 17, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Radiant Runaways by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


These are Off-The Hook!!!! Excellent work.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2015)

This morning at dawn


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2015)

Pretty much self-explanatory.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2015)

Excellent shots. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

1. Line of grain cars in early morning ice fog.
2. Grain car. The sun was just up. You can see the yellow wash to the right of the picture. The light was highly diffused as a result of the fog.
3. Sun shining through ice fog.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

dpc said:


> 3. Sun shining through ice fog.



Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Sun shining through ice fog.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Pookie (Jan 21, 2015)

Recent client session... Miranda - Capitola, California.
5D3/135L + Elinchrom Quadra/1m Rotalux Octa


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking over railway wheel stops through ice fog toward the rising sun; applied DxO FilmPack 3, Fuji Velvia 50.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Recent client session... Miranda - Capitola, California.
> 5D3/135L + Elinchrom Quadra/1m Rotalux Octa




Nice portraiture.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Jan 21, 2015)

Morant's Curve






Mountain Rail





Old Coal Mine


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2015)

96Brigadier said:


> Morant's Curve
> Mountain Rail
> Old Coal Mine




Beautiful shots. 8) Well done.


----------



## spandau (Jan 22, 2015)

Used to watch these trains come into town when I was growing up. The local mill had a stable of about 20 steam engines that was used to bring in the trees to the town mill.
It was all done on narrow gauge track (3 foot) which at one point went out 75 miles from town. The picture shows the front and rear of the train for this one shipment to the mill.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

The view from the end of the line.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 22, 2015)

96Brigadier said:


> Morant's Curve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the things I enjoy about this forum is photos of things/places/people I've never heard of, certainly never been.
That sends me off on some googling for more information on whatever the subject.
In this case, I learned that Morant's Curve was named for a photographer who set up similar to this set up shooting for the railroad.

Here we go......
http://banffandbeyond.com/morants-curve-the-famous-spot-along-the-canadian-pacific-railway/
_ 
"The location was made famous by Nicholas Morant, a staff photographer for the Canadian Pacific Railway."_

Named for a photographer, I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 22, 2015)

96Brigadier said:


> Morant's Curve



Wow. I personally judge the "goodness" of a photograph by how long do I like looking at it. This is a very good photograph. Nicely done!


----------



## bereninga (Jan 22, 2015)

96Brigadier said:


> Morant's Curve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, these are awesome! Thanks for sharing and great work!


----------



## Tinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Taken on a Minolta x-500 with a Vivitar 400mm lens. Scanned with a Minolta Dimage 5400 Scan Elite. As I recall the stock was something fairly vanilla like Superia 200.

This was actually for an assessment, I was doing a photography module at University, I printed this mono conversion onto inkjet foil, looked pretty good.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Taken on a Minolta x-500 with a Vivitar 400mm lens. Scanned with a Minolta Dimage 5400 Scan Elite. As I recall the stock was something fairly vanilla like Superia 200.
> 
> This was actually for an assessment, I was doing a photography module at University, I printed this mono conversion onto inkjet foil, looked pretty good.




A really nice image!


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Taken on a Minolta x-500 with a Vivitar 400mm lens. Scanned with a Minolta Dimage 5400 Scan Elite. As I recall the stock was something fairly vanilla like Superia 200.
> 
> This was actually for an assessment, I was doing a photography module at University, I printed this mono conversion onto inkjet foil, looked pretty good.




Very interesting shapes. Nicely done.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you.

I had noticed the shapes when a passenger on a bus crossing the railway (you can see the shadow of the bridge and knew if I returned with a very compressing lens I'd find something, the ripples juxtaposed with the straights just gave me a nice opportunity to use patterns (one the assesment themes) and demonstrate the use of lead in lines.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 25, 2015)

96Brigadier said:


> Morant's Curve



Yes this is stunning.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Very cool shot. Did you have to wait long to catch all the points (switches) set this way?

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> Taken on a Minolta x-500 with a Vivitar 400mm lens. Scanned with a Minolta Dimage 5400 Scan Elite. As I recall the stock was something fairly vanilla like Superia 200.
> 
> This was actually for an assessment, I was doing a photography module at University, I printed this mono conversion onto inkjet foil, looked pretty good.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 26, 2015)

it's just how they were set, a bit of luck.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Good bit of luck then, I don't think it would have been quite the shot without the points set that way, then I guess as it was an assessment shot you would have gone back to get the shot? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> it's just how they were set, a bit of luck.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a coal yard next to a mainline. It's pretty busy, I'm sure I would have found another shot, or if I'd waited long enough got this shot again.


----------



## sanj (Jan 26, 2015)

dpc said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Taken on a Minolta x-500 with a Vivitar 400mm lens. Scanned with a Minolta Dimage 5400 Scan Elite. As I recall the stock was something fairly vanilla like Superia 200.
> ...



Yes beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2015)

Two takes on the same picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 29, 2015)

B&W version of previous post


----------



## candyman (Jan 29, 2015)

dpc said:


> B&W version of previous post



I like this one in B&W.
very nice dpc!


----------



## frazoulaswak (Jan 29, 2015)

Four of my favourite shots of steam locomotives taken during 2014. From the top (if I've got it right...) they are: -
1. Ex-GER B12 class 4-6-0 no. 61752 with LNER teak stock at the North Norfolk Railway, 10th November 2014.
2. Ex-SR Battle of Britain class 4-6-2 no. 34067 Tangmere at Hewish, 7th September 2014.
3. Ex-LMS Class 4F 0-6-0 no. 43924 at Bewdley on the Severn Valley Railway, 15th September 2014.
4. BR(W) Manor Class 4-6-0 no. 7820 Dinmore Manor 'at speed' on the Gloucestershire Warwickshire Railway, 2nd April 2014.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice series, frazoulaswak. Welcome to cr


----------



## frazoulaswak (Jan 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, frazoulaswak. Welcome to cr


Thanks.
Here's one from this year, showing ex-LMS 'Black Five' 4-6-0 nos. 44871 and 45407 crossing the River Irwell at Summerseat on 18th January 2015 duringt the East Lancs Railway Winter Steam Gala.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 29, 2015)

There is just something special about steamers. I wish there were more of them in my area.


----------



## dpc (Jan 29, 2015)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > B&W version of previous post
> ...




Thanks Candyman, I appreciate it! I think it looks better in black and white.


----------



## dpc (Jan 29, 2015)

frazoulaswak said:


> Four of my favourite shots of steam locomotives taken during 2014. From the top (if I've got it right...) they are: -
> 1. Ex-GER B12 class 4-6-0 no. 61752 with LNER teak stock at the North Norfolk Railway, 10th November 2014.
> 2. Ex-SR Battle of Britain class 4-6-2 no. 34067 Tangmere at Hewish, 7th September 2014.
> 3. Ex-LMS Class 4F 0-6-0 no. 43924 at Bewdley on the Severn Valley Railway, 15th September 2014.
> 4. BR(W) Manor Class 4-6-0 no. 7820 Dinmore Manor 'at speed' on the Gloucestershire Warwickshire Railway, 2nd April 2014.




I love all your pictures of steam trains, Frazoulaswak. I remember steam locomotives as a very young boy. One of my dad's friends worked in a railway roundhouse and I vaguely remember visiting it. There's nothing but diesel now.  8)


----------



## MonkeyB (Feb 8, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Looks like the Coast Starlight in Socal. Nice.



thanks - it's the "coaster" running between san diego and oceanside. fortunately, those surfers and the person on the bench stayed relatively still...


----------



## candyman (Feb 8, 2015)

frazoulaswak said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, frazoulaswak. Welcome to cr
> ...


Also very nice...across the bridge. Well done


----------



## frazoulaswak (Feb 9, 2015)

Southern Railway King Arthur Class 4-6-0 No. 777 'Sir Lamiel' blasts through Loughborough's outskirts with an afternoon service to Leicester North on 31st January 2015 during the Great Central Railway's Winter Steam Gala.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice shot, frazoulaswak.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2015)

painterly rendition of the steam.

I wonder if there was another in this sequence with the train slightly closer? Great image.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi frazoulaswak. 
Very nice shot, I really have to visit there one day, if I recall correctly it is the last place in the UK you can see dual line steam action, i.e. pass by a train going the other way that is not waiting in a siding?
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 




frazoulaswak said:


> Southern Railway King Arthur Class 4-6-0 No. 777 'Sir Lamiel' blasts through Loughborough's outskirts with an afternoon service to Leicester North on 31st January 2015 during the Great Central Railway's Winter Steam Gala.


----------



## frazoulaswak (Mar 2, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi frazoulaswak.
> Very nice shot, I really have to visit there one day, if I recall correctly it is the last place in the UK you can see dual line steam action, i.e. pass by a train going the other way that is not waiting in a siding?
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...



Hi Graham,
You are quite right about the Great Central's double track. No other preserved line in the UK (as yet) has anything like it, and it is the only place where you can regularly see standard gauge steam hauled trains passing each other at speed. Well worth a visit the next time that you are on the mainland, especially so during one of their frequent gala events when they usually schedule four or five trains per hour, consisting of a mixture of both passenger and freight, in each direction.

Cheers,


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi frazoulaswak. 
Thank you for the further info, I will try to get there. 

Cheers, Graham. 



frazoulaswak said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi frazoulaswak.
> ...


----------



## Brymills (Apr 5, 2015)

Brymills said:


> It'll buff out....



Like I said on page 3....


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

The Kinsol Trestle on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. It is now part of a hiking and riding trail.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2015)

Shot with a Fujifilm X100 (the original). My brother-in-law wanted to get rid of his and offered to sell it to me at a price I couldn't refuse. It will be good for walking around town, landscapes and such like but useless for wildlife and action. I like the files but I wouldn't trade any of my Canon gear in for it. I hate the menu system and the write speed. I would have preferred a Canon M3 for a general walk-about camera but............


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2015)

Brand new railway ties stacked and waiting for placement. Fujifilm X100 again.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 17, 2015)

dpc said:


> Brand new railway ties stacked and waiting for placement. Fujifilm X100 again.



From a composition standpoint, why did you shoot this the way you did? 

I could see composing it so that all the ties have the same end plate (uniformity of pattern)
I could see composing it so that only one of the ties does not have an end plate (contrast or break in pattern)

But having 1 1/2 ties without the end plate does not seem right to me. Was that what you wanted?

I am always interested in learning the thought process of photographers when it comes to composition. It helps with my learnin'


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Brand new railway ties stacked and waiting for placement. Fujifilm X100 again.
> ...



I was attracted by the 'squareness', texture and colouring of the ties rather than by the presence or absence of the endplates. That part of the pictures seems O.K. to me. What doesn't seem right is my breaking of the square patterning. I should have tried to encompass only 'whole' ties in the pictures rather than wholes and halves. I'm heading out shortly, so I may try to redo the shot with more careful attention to framing the shot.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 17, 2015)

dpc said:


> .......
> I was attracted by the 'squareness', texture and colouring of the ties rather than by the presence or absence of the endplates. That part of the pictures seems O.K. to me. What doesn't seem right is my breaking of the square patterning.....


I say go with your gut instinct here. It caught your eye as is, there was an undefinable reason. Trust yourself. 

You didn't break the squares, the scene did. I think the broken pattern adds to the image overall, the scene is obviously not posed nor could it have been.
Compositionally, I think it's just fine. Go ahead, shoot it again, I suspect you'll come back to this one.
---
That said, I did some quick and dirty adjustments (not saved) darkening and increasing contrast a little, I liked the changes. Maybe you can post on it a little though I don't think it needs much.
Then too, it is abstract enough, maybe going extreme on it might result in pleasing surprises.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

tolusina said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

Rarely used track


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

Stacked railway ties, inland grain terminal


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

Rails sans ties


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

End of the line


----------



## geekpower (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Tinky (Jun 28, 2015)

The A1 Peppercorn 'Tornado' passing Paisley today.

This engine dates from.... 2008!

Both taken on 7D mk1 with Canon 70-200 f2.8L
ISO 160, f5.6, AVmode, -1/3EV, Ai Servo mode with zone shifted manually as train moved through frame.

I was using a 30mb/s card, but which lacked UDMA.. if I had my UDMA card in I would have got many more shots.. the blessing is perhaps that the slower card meant I had enforced periods where the AF could track with the mirror down.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Tinky. 
Lovely shots, a strange blend of the old and the modern, not only because it was built in 2008 but with all the catenary wires for the electric service which would normally dominate the lines. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Tinky said:


> The A1 Peppercorn 'Tornado' passing Paisley today.
> 
> This engine dates from.... 2008!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinky (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, I was going to try and get to a diesel line for a few shots, but just didn't have the time. This was local, I knew I'd get a clear shot at track level, so took the easy route.

Cheers



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tinky.
> Lovely shots, a strange blend of the old and the modern, not only because it was built in 2008 but with all the catenary wires for the electric service which would normally dominate the lines.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Al Chemist (Jun 28, 2015)

Pictures of a couple of old railroad bridges that have been converted to walking paths. I like that the bridges and old railroad bridges are put to good use but it is a shame the railroads are disappearing. I really have enjoyed train travel in Europe. It is a very relaxing way to travel.


----------



## Roo (Jul 9, 2015)

R761 loco I shot last weekend


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

Roo said:


> R761 loco I shot last weekend



Very nice picture, Roo. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Jul 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > R761 loco I shot last weekend
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Nice shot, kinda artsy, I actually prefer the B&W most, then the colour versions on Flickr to this sepia version. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> R761 loco I shot last weekend


----------



## Tinky (Jul 9, 2015)

Roo said:


> R761 loco I shot last weekend



Excellent dynamic panning. Industrial contrast too. These things alwys look pristine in photos, this is more like the truth. A greasy, sooty, smokey image. In the best possible ways.


----------



## Roo (Jul 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Nice shot, kinda artsy, I actually prefer the B&W most, then the colour versions on Flickr to this sepia version.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...





Tinky said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > R761 loco I shot last weekend
> ...



Thanks Graham and Tinky  I did want to capture something a bit more industrial and dynamic for something a bit different to what I'd been seeing. At that section it's travelling at about 65kmh so you don't get long to choose what you want to do so I shot a faster shutter speed further away and switched to slow shutter panning as it got closer.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 12, 2015)

I live right on the tracks on the edge of downtown Tucson, Arizona. Today this was parked behind my loft for a little while, but I am not sure what it is. Some kind of locomotive with test equipment maybe? I just grabbed a snapshot over the fence with my Canon M.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Aug 12, 2015)

It is a highly computerized track inspection car. It checks for wear, cracks, out of position errors, etc. and logs the GPS coordinates for repair crews to follow-up. It's not exactly a secret, but there aren't many around so not often seen.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 12, 2015)

https://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/releases/capital_investment/2005/1216_ec5.shtml

According to this article, it can inspect tracks at up to 70 mph. That's pretty impressive.

If this article is up to date, there are only two of these cars in existence, so great capture!!


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)

Shot with a Fujifilm X100 Classic. Not sure exactly what this is.


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 24, 2015)

dpc said:


> Shot with a Fujifilm X100 Classic. Not sure exactly what this is.



That is a Ballast Regulator. It is used to reshape the ballast that holds and supports the railroad ties.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Acutance. 
Thank you for furnishing that info, I was also intrigued to know what it was. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with a Fujifilm X100 Classic. Not sure exactly what this is.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with a Fujifilm X100 Classic. Not sure exactly what this is.
> ...




Thanks for the info! Basically a road grader for the tracks.


----------



## degies (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2015)

degies said:


>




I really like this picture, especially the 'antique' look.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> I really like this picture, especially the 'antique' look.



+1

Well done degies.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2015)

Random shots from a morning walk yesterday. Certainly nothing spectacular. I like the first one. The framing is a bit cramped, especially on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2015)

I like the first one also.  Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## hotrodlincoln (Nov 7, 2015)

Black Hills, South Dakota, USA.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2015)

hotrodlincoln said:


> Black Hills, South Dakota, USA.



Very nice picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## hotrodlincoln (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank you, Click. Long time reader, 1st time poster.


----------



## PTT (Nov 7, 2015)

Grand Canyon Railway
Alco Northern Pacific Mikado, 2-8-2
Missing the Main Rod
Awaiting restoration.


----------



## PTT (Nov 7, 2015)

California Zephyr, Winter Park, Colorado


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 11, 2015)

Terrific shots well composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2015)

MartinDaniel said:


> Terrific shots well composed. Thanks for sharing.



I totally agree. Well done, PTT.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2015)

PTT said:


> Grand Canyon Railway
> Alco Northern Pacific Mikado, 2-8-2
> Missing the Main Rod
> Awaiting restoration.



One of the many reasons why I like photographing steam locomotives is that there is an almost endless variety of patterns such as the ones you captured with the patterns of riveting.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 11, 2015)

PTT said:


> Grand Canyon Railway
> Alco Northern Pacific Mikado, 2-8-2
> Missing the Main Rod
> Awaiting restoration.



holy macaroni!.. that's one raw looking engine.. even the ugliest UK examples from the war (the austerity 0-6-0s) weren't quite like that


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2015)

Railway at dawn


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)

Nothing special, I just liked the colours. From a morning walk yesterday. That Illinois Central locomotive is a long way from home.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 5, 2015)

From a day out on the Swanage railway in the summer, this one at Corfe Castle.

I was aiming for a 50's style seaside poster look.. which I felt fitted well with the subject... Though I haven't managed to posterise the colours decently yet.







Taken with my trusty 30D + 28f1.8


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> From a day out on the Swanage railway in the summer, this one at Corfe Castle.
> 
> I was aiming for a 50's style seaside poster look.. which I felt fitted well with the subject... Though I haven't managed to posterise the colours decently yet.



I really like this picture. Well done, rfdesigner.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 5, 2015)

Click said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > From a day out on the Swanage railway in the summer, this one at Corfe Castle.
> ...



+1 If only the folks on the platform had cooperated and worn '50's clothing....................


----------



## M_Max (Jun 10, 2016)

I like looking at this thread so thought I'd give it a bump, so here are a few shots I've taken over the years of trains.





7D, 50mm 1.8(can't quite remember)





7D, 70-200mm 2.8 II





1Ds mkiii, 24-70mm 2.8 II


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

M_Max said:


> I like looking at this thread so thought I'd give it a bump, so here are a few shots I've taken over the years of trains.




Very nice series. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

Last week, we took the Cog Railway to the top of Mount Washington, the highest peak in the Northeast US and the 'home of the world's worst weather'. The Cog is the world's first cog railway and the second-steepest, with a 25% average grade. They run one trip per day (the first) with a coal-fired steam locomotive that burns a hand-shoveled short ton of coal and boils 1000 gallons of water for the trip, which averages ~3 miles per hour on the way up and 5 mph on the way down. The rest of the trips are with biodiesel locomotives. As is the tradition, we were mooned on the way up. 

1. A single passenger coach is pushed up the mountain by the locomotive. On the way down, the coach is disconnected from the engine, and the brakeman keeps it within a few inches of the engine that preceeds the coach down the mountain.

2. The locomotive is built with a downward angle so the boiler is level for most of the trip up/down the mountain. 

3. Jacob’s ladder, the steetpest section of the railway with a 37.4% grade.

4. Smoke and steam from the locomotive drifting out over the Presidential Range. 

All of the shots are with the EOS M2 and the EF-M 11-22mm lens. Thanks for looking!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 4, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3. Jacob’s ladder, the steetpest section of the railway with a 37.4% grade.



Yikes, that's mountain goat territory!!!


----------



## canon1dxman (Aug 4, 2016)

Flying Scotsman crosses the River Thames on the old Brunel bridge a few weeks ago



https://flic.kr/p/GESV53https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 4, 2016)

Two shots from the Welsh Highland Railway which runs from Caernarfon to Porthmadog (pronounced Portmadock, not Port Mad Dog). The first is taken on the G1x in Porthmadog and the second on the 5DII + 40 pancake (my point-and-shoot substitute when I haven't got a PAS with me) in Caernarfon. These are the two 16 Class Garratt engines that the WHR have, built in 1958 and exported to South Africa. When the line was rebuilt and opened recently after having been closed since 1934, the WHR bought the redundant locomotives from SA. They are narrow gauge to enable them to go around tight bends in the track. 

The shot on the 5D was pushing it as much as I could as it is shot into the mid-day sun and the end of the locomotive is painted black and is in heavy shadow. There are only a few specks blown in the raw of the clouds and I think the blacks have lifted up just fine.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 5, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Two shots from the Welsh Highland Railway which runs from Caernarfon to Porthmadog (pronounced Portmadock, not Port Mad Dog). The first is taken on the G1x in Porthmadog and the second on the 5DII + 40 pancake (my point-and-shoot substitute when I haven't got a PAS with me) in Caernarfon. These are the two 16 Class Garratt engines that the WHR have, built in 1958 and exported to South Africa. When the line was rebuilt and opened recently after having been closed since 1934, the WHR bought the redundant locomotives from SA. They are narrow gauge to enable them to go around tight bends in the track.
> 
> The shot on the 5D was pushing it as much as I could as it is shot into the mid-day sun and the end of the locomotive is painted black and is in heavy shadow. There are only a few specks blown in the raw of the clouds and I think the blacks have lifted up just fine.



I love the NGG16 engines.. they can stroll away with almost anything you give them, yet tread so very lightly on their tracks, amazing machines.


----------



## M_Max (Aug 11, 2016)

Another two from me.
Both shot with a 1Ds Mkiii in Yorkshire a couple of months ago. First one using the 70-200mm 2.8 mkii, the second with a 24-70 2.8 mkii.


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2016)

Not much here. I noticed they added a bumping post to a local rail end where before there were only wheel stops.


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2016)

canon1dxman said:


> Flying Scotsman crosses the River Thames on the old Brunel bridge a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/GESV53https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Nice B&W!


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Two shots from the Welsh Highland Railway which runs from Caernarfon to Porthmadog (pronounced Portmadock, not Port Mad Dog). The first is taken on the G1x in Porthmadog and the second on the 5DII + 40 pancake (my point-and-shoot substitute when I haven't got a PAS with me) in Caernarfon. These are the two 16 Class Garratt engines that the WHR have, built in 1958 and exported to South Africa. When the line was rebuilt and opened recently after having been closed since 1934, the WHR bought the redundant locomotives from SA. They are narrow gauge to enable them to go around tight bends in the track.
> 
> The shot on the 5D was pushing it as much as I could as it is shot into the mid-day sun and the end of the locomotive is painted black and is in heavy shadow. There are only a few specks blown in the raw of the clouds and I think the blacks have lifted up just fine.
> 
> Love these old style engines! We only have greasy diesels here.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 6, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> From a day out on the Swanage railway in the summer, this one at Corfe Castle.
> 
> I was aiming for a 50's style seaside poster look.. which I felt fitted well with the subject... Though I haven't managed to posterise the colours decently yet.
> 
> ...



I love the castle in the background and how the station matches the castle. Nice angle on the train too (leading lines). Well done.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2016)

Railway in the morning fog yesterday...


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2016)

dpc said:


> Railway in the morning fog yesterday...



Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Railway in the morning fog yesterday...
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 23, 2016)

Here is one from me.

It is the Harzer Schmalspurbahn HSB (Harzer narrow track railway) near the Harz Mountains (City Wernigerode) in the northeast of Germany.







The picture was taken during a sunny afternoon. I darkened it in post for a more dramatic look and "switched" on the lights of the steamtrain with Lightroom.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool shot. Well done, Photorex.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Some beautiful shots of some very emotive subjects. Very nicely done each and every one. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps sorry for the bulk praise, just too many to praise individually.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2016)

Very light snow flurries over night, frost and fog. 

Getting ready for track repairs. You can't see it really, but the shovel is running on the rails.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 30, 2016)

some "Ghost trains" in the two stations of the city of Überlingen at lake of constance in Germany.

The first one is in the "main" station. Although it is only a one track station right between two tunnels it is at least near the city centre. 25 sec. exposure time:





in the other station of Überlingen at the west end of the city (starlight express):





regards
Frank


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2016)

Photorex said:


> some "Ghost trains" in the two stations of the city of Überlingen at lake of constance in Germany.
> 
> The first one is in the "main" station. Although it is only a one track station right between two tunnels it is at least near the city centre. 25 sec. exposure time:
> 
> ...




Very nice pictures!


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> Very nice pictures!



+1

I really like the first one.

Well done, Frank.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you @click and @dpc.

Frank


----------



## hendrik-sg (Nov 30, 2016)

one of the coldest places on earth, one of the most remote railway stations on a really new railway line.... There are almost no pohtos findable of this line

you may guess where it is


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2016)

Siberia?


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2016)

Canadian National Railway line in south-central Saskatchewan: There was a light ice fog producing a slight haze in the air.


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2016)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2016)

8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2016)

Grain bins beside the track...


----------



## mnclayshooter (Dec 14, 2016)

As a closet rail fan myself, these are wonderful photos. As part of Operation Lifesaver and as a person who works around trains every single day - PLEASE STAY OFF THE TRACKS. 

In my area, there's another funeral planned for someone who was on the tracks and got hit by a freight train because they weren't paying attention. It happens every day somewhere. Its our responsibility as photographers to put our own safety AND the safety of our portrait subjects first. Please take it seriously. 

https://oli.org/about-us/news/collisions-casulties


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> As a closet rail fan myself, these are wonderful photos. As part of Operation Lifesaver and as a person who works around trains every single day - PLEASE STAY OFF THE TRACKS.
> 
> In my area, there's another funeral planned for someone who was on the tracks and got hit by a freight train because they weren't paying attention. It happens every day somewhere. Its our responsibility as photographers to put our own safety AND the safety of our portrait subjects first. Please take it seriously.
> 
> https://oli.org/about-us/news/collisions-casulties




Well put. I certainly take it seriously. None of these photos were taken on the tracks. The picture of the bumping post although it may look like it was taken on the tracks, wasn't.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Dec 15, 2016)

dpc said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > As a closet rail fan myself, these are wonderful photos. As part of Operation Lifesaver and as a person who works around trains every single day - PLEASE STAY OFF THE TRACKS.
> ...



Thanks - the comment wasn't directed specifically to any photo. I'm just sensitive to it as I work with a couple railroad companies/transit agencies and we just had another fatality locally as a direct result of carelessness and a lack of situational awareness by a pedestrian. Railroads are a unique and interesting thing to photograph. I personally take a lot of photos of and around them. I cringe and feel a great deal of anxiety when I see high school portrait photos with a pretty girl in a nice dress standing on the tracks... or photos trying to get that vanishing-point perspective over the polished rail heads etc... they are cool photos, to be certain, but they represent a level of safety concern that RR co's and transit agencies are trying hard to stamp out. The more times people see a great photo on the tracks, the more times someone else tries to replicate them. "if it was ok for one photographer, it is ok for another". When I'm taking photos, I'm getting clearance, have a spotter, am wearing the proper PPE gear (reflective vests, pants etc) and know the train schedules. But it's part of my job to do so. 

I know of a couple instances where trespassing fines have been assessed back against a photographer mainly because it was obvious that they were in the ROW of the RR co's guideway. They aren't fining them because they're worried about the trespass, they're fining them because of the safety issue they've created by trespassing. 

Keep up the great photos!


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2016)

Train loading up at local inland grain terminal yesterday morning...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 23, 2016)

Just another one of my day-to-night conversions. 

Train no. 628 270. Destination: Elmstreet
Your train driver tonight: Freddy Krüger himself, enjoy your ride as long as you're alive :







regards
Frank


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2016)

Random shots, the first two from Thursday morning, the rest from yesterday morning.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2016)

Ditto...


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2016)

Interesting snow removal equipment.

Merry Christmas dpc


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello dpc,

really cool machines on your last post. What is the purpose of the orange one? This one looks animal like with the headlights on top of the hood, like a orange crocodile or a big frog.
I guess the yellow one is some kind of a snowblower / snowplow to free the tracks from snow.

Frank


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Interesting snow removal equipment.
> 
> Merry Christmas dpc




Thanks, Click! A Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Hello dpc,
> 
> really cool machines on your last post. What is the purpose of the orange one? This one looks animal like with the headlights on top of the hood, like a orange crocodile or a big frog.
> I guess the yellow one is some kind of a snowblower / snowplow to free the tracks from snow.
> ...




Hi, Frank! I'm afraid I don't know much about railway maintenance equipment. Someone else on the forum may be able to provide better information. I think the yellow machine is a maintenance of way spreader. The orange one may be a ballast regulator. I definitely stand to be corrected.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 24, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Here is one from me.
> 
> It is the Harzer Schmalspurbahn HSB (Harzer narrow track railway) near the Harz Mountains (City Wernigerode) in the northeast of Germany.
> 
> ...



nicely done.

As you "switched on" the headlamps I thought I'd share this bit of info.

If you see UK steam being worked you may find headlamps in odd positions with some lamps being out while others are on. This is because there were coding systems, GWR codes denoted train type, whilst Southern Railways codes denoted train destination, I don't know about them all. So if you "turn on" lamps on UK trains you might be suggesting that the passenger train is in fact a "fast goods", personally I wouldn't care, but there are "rivet-counters" out there who can be quite annoying. 

I checked on the HSB website and it seems that there the headlamps were only there for illumination, and anyway it looks good!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 24, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> nicely done.
> 
> As you "switched on" the headlamps I thought I'd share this bit of info.
> 
> ...



@rfdesigner: Thank you for the intersting information. I didn't know from such codes. So I will regard them, if one day I'll work on photos from a UK (steam) train.
Yes, in Germany the headlights are "only" meant for what they are designed for. Just Illumination.

Frank


----------



## dpc (Jan 16, 2017)

Engine with attached grain cars idling...


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

Train in early morning ice fog.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just another transparent train. Travelling with the speed of light.






Frank


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Just another transparent train. Travelling with the speed of light.



Cool.  Very nice shot, Frank.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 26, 2017)

some railway fun


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> some railway fun



Cool shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 27, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> some railway fun



For the first one did you use first or second curtain flash? Which direction is the loco moving in the image?


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 27, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> some railway fun



Fantastic shots!!


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi dpc, really like those 2 of your last series: 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=23425.0;attach=162255
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=23425.0;attach=162288

where is it? Saskatchewan?


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Hi dpc, really like those 2 of your last series:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=23425.0;attach=162255
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=23425.0;attach=162288
> 
> where is it? Saskatchewan?




Thanks. Yes, it's south-western Saskatchewan. The town of Kindersley, specifically.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 27, 2017)

2 photos.
-r


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 27, 2017)

AcutancePhotography said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > some railway fun
> ...



long exposure and timing a train coming in front of another. No flash, I worry about upsetting staff. Its already an uneasy tolerance . 

The train you see is stationary in the dark, the neon streak is another train coming in front of it, but under I think about 30 sec exposure 100iso, and I forget aperture, but likely around 8. This was done on a canon 80d


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > where is it? Saskatchewan?
> ...



Ah, thx! Not been there yet. 
Was in Regina and Saskatoon and up north as far as Lac La Ronge and all along Hwy #1 ... many many years ago. Had an absolutely great time there an entire summer long.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi lion rock. 
I like the steam punk, I think the second engine is going to need a little work, mostly it will buff out though!  
Lots of great shots from the rest of you too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> 2 photos.
> -r


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 27, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604 said:
> ...



Hm,

2sec, iso800 and f/9 is what Fxif reads from the images Exif Data


----------



## lion rock (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks Valvebounce!
A thorough may do, but I wouldn't ride on it. Too much gone already, :-\ .
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi lion rock.
> I like the steam punk, I think the second engine is going to need a little work, mostly it will buff out though!
> Lots of great shots from the rest of you too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (Jan 27, 2017)

Serviceton Station - a grand old station, with one of the longest platforms in the state, on the mainline between Melbourne and Adelaide but the trains haven't stopped here in years...


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 27, 2017)

Photorex said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



yeah I was going by memory, my default go to was 100 iso, 20-30 secs and about f8/f9 on my 7D... but this is on my newer 80D. Interesting that the 80D is showing the exif info, my 7D didn't seem to keep it after processing, but maybe I changed some settings since during one my lightroom updates.. but its why out of memory vs bothering to look.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 28, 2017)

CP Train passing through Calgary, Alberta
Canon 5DSr, 35mm (EF 16-35 f/4L)


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Mikeymb (Jan 28, 2017)

A couple of trains that run the Grand *Saint Bernard* Pass of the Alps between Switzerland and Italy


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2017)




----------

